# new to site



## LWD (Mar 1, 2005)

Hi all,
Found this site recently. I am 33 and my husband is 41. We have been ttc for 8 years- on treatment for 7 years. We have had 5 abandoned attempts of IUI and am currently on day 12 with not much hope so far. Feeling fed up and not sure where we go from here. I have PCOS. I am having a scan again tomorrow which could well be another abandonment but wait and see!! fingers crossed.


----------



## everkat (Mar 1, 2005)

Sorry you're feeling low - hope tomorrow is more   

Wishing you lots of luck
Kat x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi,
Fingers crossed - will be thinking of you!
5 abandonned, that must be really tough; hope your luck is about to change!

Jess x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

its really tough at times, hope it is ok tommorw, just knowing there are others who REALLY understand you, is a help in itself. good luck. glad you found the site.


----------



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

Hope tomorrow brings good news.
xXx


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

GOOD LUCK FOR TOMORROW!!!!!

                         

Love Olwen xx


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi lwd
    ill keep my fingers and toes crossed for you hope tommorrow brings you good news
                           love baby wisper


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya LWD

Welcome to Fertility Friends

Wishing that all comes ok for you today

May ur hopes and dreams be fulfilled

Best wishes

Emilyxx


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Hello LWD   
Welcome to FF I am sorry for what you have been through but am keeping everything cossed for you that today brings you some much deserved good news     
Dydie


----------



## LWD (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks for all your messages, was really nice to come on this evening and to me met by all the nice wishes. Unfortunately it wasn't good news today and it was abandoned again- got to wait and see now hopefully they are going to try dexamethasone in April. Has anyone had dexamethasone for PCOS ?


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

LWD
I am soooo sorry for your bad news today   I am not a pcos sufferer so I am not very up on it, but just wanted to let you know that I am thinking of you and I hope that it all goes better for you next time 
Dydie


----------



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

Im sorry to hear the bad news  
I have never heard of dexametasone!?!  Im on metformin and actos. Id be interested to know what it is and what its for!?!
Good luck x


----------



## LWD (Mar 1, 2005)

I really am not 100% on dexamethasone, but think it acts on the cysts therefore leaving a dominant follicle?? I have done some searching on the internet but not been very successful yet. Trying to think ahead, have had date for next IUI and thats in April so fingers crossed


----------



## LWD (Mar 1, 2005)

well seems they have changed their mind about the next IUI! They have cancelled it until I lose more weight- am devastated. They have put me on xenical tablets and have to go back in 3 months


----------

